# DLNA setup



## debarshi (Aug 5, 2012)

Can anyone explain to me how to use dlna to play music, videos, and send data wirelessly from my xperia p to my windows 7 desktop. I have a dlink dir 524 router and a WiFi ready tv as well. But my main requirement is to play videos from my phone to my windows 7 pc

Thanks


----------



## debarshi (Aug 8, 2012)

Please help
I am still waiting


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 9, 2012)

Sharing Content With DLNA Devices Using The Sony Xperia S
Setting Up A DLNA Network To Use With The Sony Xperia S
Main: how do you set up DLNA on arc to a tv with DLNA !!! Please Help !!!


----------



## debarshi (Aug 9, 2012)

Well I need specific instructions for how to setup dlna network at my home and how to setup windows 7 to be able to push content from my phone to the pc


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 9, 2012)

no offense but make some efforts to learn things.it is always beneficial in the long run no matter what the field.above links have more than sufficient info & you can always use windows inbuilt help(often neglected)for setting up media server etc.


----------



## debarshi (Aug 9, 2012)

None taken, Just so you know, I wouldn't be waiting for you guys to reply if I hadn't done my research before, and please, I don't need you to tell me that. I tried it and everytime a specific thing goes wrong with the setup, and its probably the os ses fault, thats why I want to double check if I am doing something wrong. I want a opinion from soneone who is doing it right now and not some colourful tutorials, I too have lots of link like that **androidforums.com/captivate-tips-tricks/151016-guide-setting-up-dlna-allshare-windows-7-a.html and many more

No offense but How would you know about whether I am making an effort 

I dint ask you to post links, I do have GOOGLE for that


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 9, 2012)

blame it on the nature of net but words posted do not always convey the same feeling like in your case.i have seen many examples where people followed same tutorial but some faced difficulties while others didn't.it is possible that someone is using DLNA following same tutorial which you couldn't & reason may be specific only to your system in which case no one can help you without knowing details.if you want answers for such problem then ask mentioning details.e.g.any error code,error msg,your level of expertise(very essential) etc.at this moment without knowing details i can only suggest this.forget about phone for a moment,go to windows help,type "streaming" & click on 1st result(stream using wmp).follow necessary steps to play media on another pc connected by lan/wifi.if successful problem is with phone setting if not then you need to take a deeper look into your networking setup(including modem/router settings).


----------



## debarshi (Aug 9, 2012)

I am a geek in hardware (and software too), but I am a total beginner in networking area. I didn't get much exposure in this field so still in the dark.

And about my problems, I did exactly like you said but when I try to play something it just says device not found or device incompatible.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 9, 2012)

disable the firewall for a couple of minutes and then check.


----------



## chetnan (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi,

Its quite difficult to give suggestion but i will study on that.

DLNA setup, MCITP training, networking are slightly tough topics.

Thanks


----------



## amjath (Aug 13, 2012)

IMO use Kies Air download it from Google Play it is the easiest way to connect ur mobile and pc using Wifi.


----------



## debarshi (Aug 17, 2012)

I was fed up, did a clean format of my windows 7 and now it works without a glitch. Dint know where the problem was but anyway thanks all of you


----------



## msn (Aug 22, 2012)

My bad.. I joined in late to this thread.  After much research, today I was able to setup DLNA Media Server for my Laptop, Desktop and Sony Bravia TV. Works perfect.


----------

